# VPN server 4 Free



## Seis (21. Juli 2007)

Wie schon mein Topic sagt,

Suche nen Anbieter der VPN server 4 free anbietet!

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## melmager (23. Juli 2007)

bei vpn fällt mir openswan ein 

aber was haste denn vor ? eventuell ist es ja einfacher wenn du dir ein router mit vpn tunnel zulegst - ist jedenfalls einfacher


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juli 2007)

Ein einzeln im Internet rumstehender VPN-Server bringt meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr viel.
Wie melmager schon fragte waere der Sinn nicht schlecht zu wissen, dann koennte man eventuell auch Alternativen ausarbeiten.


----------



## Nilsi_1992 (8. August 2007)

Nimm doch Hamachi da kannst du VNP Netz werke erstellen und das für lau 

```
<a href="http://hamachi.softonic.de/">hamachi.softonic.de</a>
```


----------

